# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Chromis viridis

## Helio Quintas

Boas,desde já quero-me apresentar,sou o hélio e comecei neste meu sonho que é ter um aquario,e acho que comecei logo da melhor maneira,um salgado!
Felizmente conheci um membro deste forum que se nao fosse ele hoje nao estaria aqui,um bem haja ao anthony neto,pois foi ele que me ajudou em tudo,inclusivé na agua e na montagem!Agora,ao fim de 2 meses de ciclo,ja tudo quase maturado resolvi começar a comprar peixes,o dono da loja ofereceu-me um chromis,aceitei claro e depois comprei outro para nao ficar sozinho,até ai tudo bem,depois comprei uma magnifica,tudo bem,depois juntei outro chromis e outra magnifica e houve quem me dissesse que muitos chromis juntos tornam-se agrassivos,do tipo a uniao faz a força,o que é certo é que agora vejo sempre os 3 chromis mesmo colados ás magnificas a ponto que elas se assustam e batem contra o vidro,quase incessantemente,logo hoje que qdo comprei,nesse mesmo aquario dos chromis,o dono da loja tinha um fireshrimp morto e completamente devorado...Estou a ficar um bocado assustado,terei razoes pra isso?Alguem com mais sabedoria do que eu que me elucide um pouco sobre esta compatibilidade...ou nao,desde ja abraços e muito obrigado!

----------


## miguelcarreira

Olá Hélio bem vindo aos salgados, olha eu tenho 6 cromis e nunca vi tal atitude deles, se calhar é por se sentirem os mais fortes do Aqua quando puseres um cirurgião ou assim logo amanssam

----------


## Helio Quintas

Obrigado,vou tomar atenção e ver a reação mais tarde com mais vida lá dentro! :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas.
Estão a marcar territorio.
Todos os peixes fazem isso desde os mais pequenos aos maiores.
As consequências não podem ser previsiveis, mas por norma os peixes de maior porte 
saem vencedores, ou quando notam que os mais pequenos não constituem ameaça deixam 
de fazer investidas.

----------


## Helio Quintas

Obrigado,parece que ja se estao mais ou menos a ambientar,pode ser que tenha sorte lol,obrigado

----------


## Helio Quintas

Boas,passado quase uma semana desvendei o mistério,afinal nao eram os chromis...era a outra magnifica...nao percebo...até já lhe arrancou a barbatana dorsal enorme e lhe ratou metade do rabo...nao percebo pq na loja estavam as duas juntas,estiveram no minimo 2 meses juntas pois eu ia lá quase todos os dias e via e nunca acontecia agressão nenhuma e aqui em casa parecem os piores inimigos,até tive que fazer um refugio e coloca-la lá!
Será que o facto de ter trazido uma num dia e ter ido buscar a outro 5 dias depois tenha tido influencia???
Já só espero que cresça a barbatana e pedaço do rabo para trocar na loja por outro peixe senao temo que o fim será a morte...

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Depende...a natureza tem disso.
Qual a dimensão do teu aquario?

----------


## Helio Quintas

Tem 120x60x60,nao é dos maiores mas tb não é propriamente pequeno,eles simplesmente nao se dão!
Ele realmente há com cada uma...já me decidi visto que dali nao levo nada lol!

----------

